# Kompakter Homeserver



## Abductee (4. Januar 2014)

Vorgabe: 
Stromsparend
Platzsparend
So wenige Lüfter wie möglich
Platz für zwei mal 3,5", 5,25" und eine SSD
Virtualisierungsmöglichkeit, ansonsten nur Dateifreigabe/Streaming

Altlasten gibt es entweder eine Crucial M4 oder eine Samsung 840 Basic als Systemplatte.
Bei den beiden SSD`s bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche von den beiden stromsparender ist.

Mein bisheriger Plan:

Gehäuse:
In Win BM639 schwarz, 160W TFX12V, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Oder die teurere Variante mit USB 3.0 und Mesh-Seitenteil
Thermaltake SD101, 180W Flex ATX, Mini-ITX (VP11821N2E) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es wird eigentlich kein Front-USB 3.0 gebraucht, das Datenbackup erfolgt über den Wechselrahmen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Mesh ein Vor- oder Nachteil ist.
Der Kleine soll im Wohnzimmer hinter der Tür Platz finden und Festplattengeräusche möcht ich eigentlich keine hören.
Wobei das auf die Entfernung eh unwahrscheinlich ist.
Für die Kühlung der Festplatten hätte das Mesh vermutlich einen Vorteil. 
Auf Gehäuselüfter wollte ich eigentlich komplett verzichten.

Netzteil:
http://www.mini-box.de/catalog/il/1259
Pico-PSU mit 160W, ob die Anspeisung mit einem 192W oder 120W Netzteil erfolgt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Das externe Netzteil findet vermutlich im Innenraum Platz.

HDD:
2x 4TB WD Red + 120GB SSD als Systemplatte (Crucial M4 oder Samsung 840 Basic?)

ODD: 
Wechselrahmen: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-138SK-B-II schwarz, SATA II Wechselrahmen (20042) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard:
Wunsch: Supermicro A1SAi-2750F retail, C2750 (PC3L-12800S ECC DDR3) (MBD-A1SAi-2750F-O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vernunft: Gigabyte GA-C1037UN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Supermicro wär halt ein Wahnsinn von den Spezifikationen, 4x GLAN, 8x 2,4GHz, 20WTDP, da könnte ich mein komplettes Netzwerk über eine eigene Firewall laufen lassen (WLAN-Router, TV, BD-Player, DSL-Modem)
Das Gigabyte wär preislich die vernünftigere Lösung und hätte sogar eine iGPU mit HDMI mit der man den Kleinen auch als HTPC missbrauchen könnte.

RAM:
Je nach Tagesangebot 2x4GB


----------



## Suffi30 (4. Januar 2014)

Also als Wechelsrahmen habe ich in meinem PC diesen hier verbaut RaidSonic Raidon iS1010-2S-S2B, Wechselrahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Funktioniert Problemlos, hat zusätzlich noch 2,5" und bietet Hot Swap. 
Der lüfter von dem Ding dreht beim Einschalten kurz hoch was sehr laut ist ist aber dann absolut unhörbar. 
Das Problem an den ganzen günstigen ITX intel Boards ist das die kaum SATA anschlüsse haben weshalb ich bei meinen Server dann ein AMD E350 System verbaut haube.
Mein Server ist in einem Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist ein etwas teurere Lösung. Du hast an allen HDD Slots eine Gummientkoppelung. Hab den Lüfter vorne mittels Adapter gedrosselt dadurch ist er so gut wie unhörbar und wenn du ein paar HDD´s übereinander hast ist ein leichter Lufststrom kein Fehler
RAM habe ich 4GB verbaut und die werden nicht annähernd genutzt


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2014)

Das Q08B hatte ich schon mal hier, im Vergleich zu meinem Gehäuse ist das aber rießig.
227x272x345mm vs. 112x264x230mm
Dafür haben aber auch mehr Festplatten Platz und ein normales ATX-Netzteil.

Die lansamen und auch ruhigen 5400rpm-Modelle werden nicht so warm das sie eine aktive Kühlung nötig hätten.
Einen vernünftigen Wechselrahmen zu finden ist ja fast wie die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral. 
Die 8GB möcht ich wegen der Virtualisierung haben.


----------



## Suffi30 (4. Januar 2014)

Ja ich weiss gar nicht wieviel Zeit ich in die wechelsrahmen Suche investiert habe.
Wie gesagt mit dem bin ich Voll zufrieden. Ist in meinem normalen PC verbaut zum Datensichern usw
In meinem Server sind 5 x 3TB WD AV-GP verbaut also denen schadet das nicht die bekommen schon ein wenig Temperatur. 5 übereinander heizen sich natürlich auch mehr auf als 2 oder 3.
Im vergleich zu den dir verlinkten ist es riesig das stimmt. Die Entkoppelung der HDD´s funktioniert da drin auf jeden Fall richtig gut. Hab auch noch Dämmmatten für das Gehäuse gekauft da bei mir der Server im Schlafzimmer steht.
Dadurch hört man zum Glück überhaupt nichts mehr


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2014)

Wie warm werden die bei dir ohne den Lüfter?


----------



## Suffi30 (4. Januar 2014)

Hatte es beim Array rebuild mal getestet da eine HDD defekt war.
Nach ca 1 Stunde habe ich den Lüfter wieder angeschlossen da eine auf 55 grad war
Wenn sie nicht viel machen gehen die mittleren auch schnell richtung 40, 45


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2014)

55ºC als kurzer Peak wär noch nicht so schlimm.
Bis 45ºC Dauertemperatur ist alles OK.


----------



## Suffi30 (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja nicht Peak der ganze Spass dauerte glaube ich 8 oder 9 Stunden.
Ja war aber auch kein dauertest ohne Lüfter wie weit sie wirklich hoch gehen würden kann ich dir nicht sagen. Im Sommer ist es sicher auch höher wollte da einfach kein Risiko eingehen. Bzw brauche ich sowieso einen leichten Lufstrom da eine Gehäusedämmung nicht unbedingt Wärmeleitend ist und mein Mainbord komplett passiv gekühlt ist


----------



## Deep Thought (4. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mainboard:
> Wunsch: Supermicro A1SAi-2750F retail, C2750 (PC3L-12800S ECC DDR3) (MBD-A1SAi-2750F-O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Vernunft: Gigabyte GA-C1037UN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das Supermicro wär halt ein Wahnsinn von den Spezifikationen, 4x GLAN, 8x 2,4GHz, 20WTDP, da könnte ich mein komplettes Netzwerk über eine eigene Firewall laufen lassen (WLAN-Router, TV, BD-Player, DSL-Modem)
> Das Gigabyte wär preislich die vernünftigere Lösung und hätte sogar eine iGPU mit HDMI mit der man den Kleinen auch als HTPC missbrauchen könnte.


 
Ich stehe aktuell vor einem ähnlichen Dilemma. Mein Pentium 3(!)-Server müsste mal modernisiert werden...

Eigentlich hatte ich auch erst einen aktuellen Atom im Sinn, wie in deinem ersten Link. Aber die Preise sind ja leider nicht mal ansatzweise klein wie Atome... 
Und ob der Stromverbrauch in der Praxis wirklich so klein ist wie erhofft? Da machen einem einige Boards gerne noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Außerdem: was soll man mit 8 Kernen auf einem Heimserver? Außer beim Kernel kompilieren bringt das sicher nur selten was.

Das Celeron-Board ist preislich attraktiv, hat aber weder ECC, noch AES-NI. Ist zwar beides nicht lebensnotwendig, würde aber gerade für einen netten Server nicht schaden.

Ich tendiere aktuell zu einem Haswell-Core i3. Zwei Kerne sollten (für mich) reichen, und noch dazu unterstützt er sowohl ECC, als auch AES-NI. Dazu ein passendes Supermicro-Board (X10SLH-F oder X10SLM-F).
Ist zwar auch nicht ganz billig, dafür aber eben richtige "Servertechnik" samt Fernzugriff. 


Bei der Virtualisierungsmöglichkeit wäre es noch wichtig, womit du virtualisieren möchtest (brauchst du VT-d?).

Kauftipp: die aktuelle c't. Da ist gerade ein Artikel über Selbstbau-Server drin. 
Pico-PSU bringt demnach 4 Watt Ersparnis gegenüber einem ATX-Netzteil. Ich traue den Dingern trotzdem nicht ganz...


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2014)

ECC ist absolut vernachlässigbar, in unserem Folding@Home-Team laufen mehrere Rechner ohne ECC und da gibts keine Probleme.
Mein großer Server läuft auch immer mehrere Monate durchgehend ohne das es irgendwas hat.
Bei mir in der Firma laufen auch zig Rechner rund um die Uhr ohne Ausfälle.

Die Performance der aktuellen Atoms hat halt auch nichts mehr mit den anfänglichen Modellen zu tun.
Die wurden komplett umgekrempelt auf Microserver, die TDP ist höher als bei den alten Modellen, die Leistung ist aber auch um das 5-7fache höher.
Die Ausstattung von dem Board ist halt auch sehr geil.
Den 8-Kerner deswegen weil die 4-Kerner nur 50€ weniger kosten.

AES-NI wär ganz nett.
VT-d ist nicht so tragisch, die Rechner wo es bei mir auf Datendurchsatz ankommt werden so oder so durchs WLAN gebremst.

Ein Haswell i3 ist natürlich stärker, aber nicht passiv kühlbar so wie der Celeron und kostet ~100€ mehr.

Die Pico-PSU nehm ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Platzbedarf.
Ein ATX-Netzteil kommt für mich aufgrund der größe nicht in Frage und ein vernünftiges Gehäuse mit SFX- oder TFX-Netzteil hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2014)

So, der Kleine läuft.
Allerdings mit einem nervigen Problem.
Die Lüftersteuerung lässt die Lüfterdrehzahl so weit runterfallen bis er unter seine Warnschwelle kommt, dann fängt die Diagnoseled als "Fan Fail" wild zum blinken an und jagt den Lüfter auf 100%.
Sobald der Lüfter eine etwas höhere Drehzahl hat, erlischt die Diagnoseled und das Ganze wiederholt sich so im 10sec Takt.
Im Bios gibt es dazu keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Möglichkeit 1, neuen CPU-Lüfter kaufen mit höherer Maximaldrehzahl.
Möglichkeit 2, den Lüfter mit einem Widerstand auf einer fixen Drehzahl laufen lassen.
Möglichkeit 3, den Front-Lüfter als CPU-Lüfter anstecken, geregelt werden alle drei Kanäle gleich.

Nebenbei muss im Bios deaktiviert sein das er mit einem Fehler (Lüfter) startet, ansonsten komm ich nicht mal ins Bios.
Während der OS-Installation konsumiert der kleine mit einer 7200rpm HDD (wird nach der Testphase gegen die SSD ersetzt) ~23W


----------



## dn1987p (20. Januar 2014)

Was ist es denn jetzt genau geworden? Der 8-Kerner?^^


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2014)

Jop, der Atom 8-ender

Im Leerlauf ist mit der einzelnen HDD und ein paar deaktivierten Sachen im Bios leider nicht mehr drinnen als ~20W
Mit Prime95 braucht er ~33W und geht bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl auf 28°C hoch, Leerlauf liegt bei etwas unglaubwürdigen 15°C.
Tiefer würds denk ich nur noch mit einer Pico-PSU gehen.
Zur Zeit ist ein BQ E9 mit 400W eingebaut.

Edit:
Ohne aktive Kühlung ~30°C im Leerlauf und ~60°C unter Last.
Der Turbo taktet unter Prime alle 8 Kerne gleichzeitig auf 2,6GHz, das ist kein Einzelkernturbo.


----------



## dn1987p (20. Januar 2014)

Hört sich ja echt gut an. Hättest du Lust und Zeit mal ein paar Benchmarks mit dem Ding zu machen? Ich würde mich z.B. auch brennend dafür interessieren, wie Spiele darauf laufen (aber das wäre wohl etwas zu viel verlangt).


----------



## Abductee (20. Januar 2014)

So lange es sich auf Spiele bezieht die ich nicht kaufen muss, ist das kein Problem.
Muss aber morgen auf Außendienst und kann erst wieder am Freitag weiterbasteln.
Für die Windows-Updates muss ich auch noch einen gefühlten ganzen Tag investieren.
Später kommt dann ein Linux drauf.

Die Lüfter werden auf andere getauscht die ich noch rumliegen hab, mit 700rpm im Leerlauf gibt die Lüftersteuerung ihr OK.
Die 300rpm von den Noctuas sind zu wenig gewesen.


----------



## dn1987p (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' keine konkreten Spiele im Sinn, mich interessiert einfach ob man überhaupt damit spielen könnte. Am besten wäre natürlich eines mit sehr guter Mehrkernoptimierung.



Abductee schrieb:


> Für die Windows-Updates muss ich auch noch einen gefühlten ganzen Tag investieren.


 
Da gibt es doch nichts schöneres . Vor allem, weil nach jedem 3. Update erstmal neu gestartet werden muss... (ok, das war etwas übertrieben).


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2014)

Nochmal zur Lüftersteuerung, für einen Server absolut ausreichend, für den zivilen Bereich nahe der Unzumutbarkeit.
Unterhalb von ~700rpm geht die Lüftersteuerung in den Notlauf.
Gelöst hab ich es jetzt so, indem der 3-poliger CPU-Lüfter mit einem Widerstand fix gedrosselt auf ~1100rpm läuft und der Lüftersteuerung damit ein plausibles Tachosignal gibt.
Beim Front-Lüfter hab ich aus einem PWM-Verlängerungskabel das Tacho-Signal entfernt und damit wird der Lüfter ohne Fehlermeldung auf ~500rpm runtergeregelt.
Das Lüftungskonzept ist jetzt absolut lautlos, die neu eingebauten Enermax T.B. Silence machen einen super Job.

Am Nachmittag wird Windows nochmal neu aufgesetzt und dann kann ich noch ein paar Benchmarks machen.

Hier ein Auszug aus HWInfo mit 10min Prime 95 und dann 20min Leerlauf.
Man beachte die Idle-VID mit 0,1V.
Ich nehm jetzt mal an das die VID und die Auto-Vcore der selbe Wert ist, die Vcore wird mir leider nicht extra angezeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dn1987p (24. Januar 2014)

Das Ding glüht ja fast


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht einfach das nehmen:
HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB (704941-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (24. Januar 2014)

Davon gibt es mittlerweile schon eine aktuallisierte Variante:

https://geizhals.at/de/hp-proliant-microserver-g8-724145-425-a986430.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2014)

...die mal locker mehr als das doppelte kostet...


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Hat ja auch doppelt soviel Ram


----------



## Icedaft (24. Januar 2014)

Ist ja auch schon eine 1TB HDD und ein ODD mit drin, außerdem USB 3.0 ....


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Joa, ist schon ein deutlich fetteres Teil


----------



## dn1987p (24. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich das Geld für den 8-Kern Atom mal eben übrig hätte, würde ich ihn mir wahrscheinlich auch holen. Zum Rumspielen


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2014)

8 Kern Atom? *interessiert guck*
Wie viel kostets, wie viel brauchts? Oder ne Typennummer, dann google ich selbst. Wusste nicht, dass es so was gibt :o


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Atom C2000: Intels Silvermont startet in Servern mit bis zu 8 Kernen - Golem.de

Qualcomm findet 8-Kern-Prozessoren "dumm" und nicht innovativ

Intel Atom C2000 für Micro-Server und Kommunikation (Update) - ComputerBase


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach das nehmen: HP Microserver N54L


 
Obwohl mir Formfaktor eher zuspricht (höher als tiefer) und ich den Microserver selber auch schon hier hatte, überzeugt hat er mich dennoch nicht.
IPMI nur mit teurer Zusatzkarte und dann auch kein HDMI mehr möglich, lahme CPU (im Vergleich zur Stromaufnahme), AHCI im ODD-Schacht nur über Bios-Mod, kein USB 3.0

Selbergebaut bietet mir hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten.
Wenn einem das was der Microserver bietet zufriedenstellt, ist das aber *der* Preis/Leistungs-Tipp, gar keine Frage.

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Zusammenbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich erst später draufgekommen bin, das Mainboard würde eine Stromversorgung ohne ein ATX-Netzteil unterstützen.
Dazu gibt es eigene Stecker am Mainboard, Artikelnummern hab ich bisher noch keine finden können.


----------



## Icedaft (24. Januar 2014)

Kannst Du nochmal die Gesamtkosten für mich überschlagen, damit ich schon mal weiß worauf ich mich einstellen müsste?...

Das mit dem Kabelsalat kannst Du aber besser... und wieso hängt der CPU-Lüfter da so schief drauf....ts,ts,ts...


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

@ Ice

Der Lüfter ist anscheinend extra so schräg da drauf, damit er den Kühlkörper anbläst


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2014)

Der Kabelsalat ist so eine Sache, die SATA-Kabeln möchte ich nicht mehr biegen als ich muss und die Stromkabeln vom BQ E9 sind extrem Steif.
Das der Lüfter schräg auf den Kühler bläst ist gewollt, dafür hab ich extra einen Kunststoffwinkel gebogen.
Original hat der passive Kühlkörper keine Halterung für einen Lüfter und das Gehäuse hat nur die Möglichkeit eines 120er Lüfters der im 90° Winkel auf das Mainboard draufbläst.

Kosten Kernkomponenten:
http://geizhals.at/de/supermicro-a1...800s-ecc-ddr3-mbd-a1sai-2750f-o-a1014061.html
http://geizhals.at/de/kingston-valueram-server-premier-so-dimm-4gb-kvr16lse11-4kf-a1049571.html
(Der "normale" ECC ist ein paar € günstiger, es muss kein "mission critical" sein)

Der Rest ist ganz normale Stangenware.
ITX-Gehäuse, ATX-Netzteil, Lüfter, Kabel, etc...
http://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-4-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html
http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-elite-120-advanced-schwarz-rc-120a-kkn1-a803398.html
http://geizhals.at/de/raidsonic-icy-box-ib-138sk-b-ii-schwarz-20042-a228729.html


----------



## shadie (24. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube du weckst mit dem Projekt bei ein par Leuten eben das Interesse.

Kannst du mal einen Test mit CInebench laufen lassen (nur CPU)?
Mich würde da mal die rohe Leistung interessieren die man für so einen geringen Verbrauch bekommt.


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

Cinebench R15:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mir die Vergleichs-CPU`s und deren Stromverbrauch anschaue, ein super Ergebnis.

Dieses IPMI 2.0 ist absolut genial.
Sensorenwerte, Bios-Update, ein kompletter Remotezugriff auf den Desktop, alles ist möglich.
Und das ohne Zusatzsoftware unabhängig vom Betriebssystem über den Browser.


----------



## shadie (26. Januar 2014)

Das ist genau das was ich für eine sparsame Workstation gesucht habe.

Ich habe mir aber mal ein anderes Modell bestellt:
ASRock C2750D4I, SoC (PC3L-12800E DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe noch so viel Speicher rum liegen daher die Version.

35W und die Leistung bei Multithread Anwendung ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

Super,

Das AsRock hab ich mir auch angesehen, da ich den RAM aber so oder so neu kaufen musste, hab ich halt den 1,35V SO-DIMM genommen.
Neben dem günstigeren Preis fand ich die Specs ein klein wenig besser.
Extern USB 3.0, 4x LAN statt 2 , AST2400 statt 2300.
Das AsRock hat dafür +2 SATA, einen USB 2.0 Header intern und eine RAID-Funktion.


----------



## shadie (27. Januar 2014)

Ja ich bin echt mal gespannt, habe mich am WE bischen mit nem E350 rumgeärgert aber der ist so extrem leistungsschwach das geht gar nicht.

4 Lan Anschlüsse brauche ich bei weitem nicht  und USB brauche ich nur zur OS Installation 

Wie läuft das IPMI 2.0 eigentlich?
Einfach Lankabel ran und wie dann über den Browser anmelden?
Weißt du ob dadurch eventuell irgendwelche Port´s blockiert werden?

Bei mir wirds dann etwas anders aussehen, der kleine kommt in ein Fractal Define Mini
5*3TB Platten
1x Samsung 830 64gb SSD
1x Seagate 1000GB (für die VM´s)
1x 4TB Extern für Backups.

Freue mich schon richtig drauf  danke dass du den Trhead gemacht hast, hätte sonst ewig den stromfressenden I7 dafür genutzt.


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2014)

Die LAN-Buchse fürs IPMI bekommt eine eigene IP im Bios und über die kannst du dann über den Browser auf den kleinen zugreifen.
Browser an sich ist egal, es muss nur Java vorhanden sein.
(ich denk jetzt mal das IPMI bei jedem Hersteller halbwegs gleich ist?)

Ports werden denk ich keine geblockt.


----------



## shadie (27. Januar 2014)

Gut, ich bin gespannt.
meiner kommt morgen spätestens übermorgen.
War der einzige der noch lagernd war in DE.

Was hast du denn aktuell für ein OS drauf? Windows 7?

Ich denke mit dem Gerät werde ich mir mal ESXI 5.1 oder 5.5 drauf machen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2014)

Aktuell läuft Linux Mint Mate drauf.
Läuft super.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Januar 2014)

Kannst du mal schauen was du an Transferrate übers Netz schaffst bei laufendem FAH client? Also zB mit nem FTP transfer oder einfach mit Samba unter Windows files kopieren. Wie kriegst du denn deine Daten auf die Platten? Und war da schon ein Kühlkörper dabei? Bei Geizhals sieht man immer die nackte CPU...

Und haben sich die Punkte inzwischen stabilisiert? Nutzt du den consolen client für smp oder den V7?


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2014)

Ich steck bei Gelegenheit einen Laptop an den Router an, dann kann ich brauchbar die Transferrate messen.
Große Sachen werden bei mir über den Wechselrahmen eingespeist, für einen stärkeren Ausbau meines WLANs bin ich zu geizig 
Kühlkörper ist dabei, steht beim Hersteller auch unter dem Lieferumfang der Bulk-Version.

Client läuft bei mir der grafische V7.
Von den anfänglichen 8-9k hat er sich nach längerer Laufzeit auf 9-10k gesteigert.
Kakao Stats - Production History - Abductee
~490PPD pro W, das ist vergleichbar als ob man Big-WUs faltet.


----------



## mallkuss (29. Januar 2014)

Ah, ok! Wlan macht natürlich keinen grossen sinn, ja! danke schonmal!
die quote bei den PPD pro Watt ist echt gut, ich hab bei meinem Falter 420 PPD pro Watt... also mal sehen


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2014)

Transferratentest, eine einzelne große Datei:
Microserver - Router - Notebook

1. Übertragungsrate ~10MB/s
2. 1-2h Fehlersuche mit einem kurzen Verzweiflungsgedanken die Windowspartition zu starten.
3. Das billige "nicht-GLAN" taugliche Kabel in einem schwarzen Ritual dem Netzwerkgott geopfert.
4. Ein anderes billiges GLAN-Kabel zwischen Server und Router angesteckt.
4. Übertragungsrate 55-60MB/s


----------



## mallkuss (29. Januar 2014)

sehr geil, danke dir


----------



## mallkuss (30. Januar 2014)

mir gefällt gerade die Möglichkeit das Ding direkt mit einem reinen 12V Netzteil zu betreiben, muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich dann zu SATA power komm... wohl über den Ausgang auf dem Board? Will eine kleine Notebook Platte fürs OS dran machen und eine normale 3.5 Zoll für die Daten. Die soll dann normalerweise stehen wenn nix gebraucht wird.

@Abductee: laut user manual soll man den 12V zusatz stecker nicht anschließen wenn man ein normales ATX netzteil mit dran hängt, warum hast du den trotzdem dran?


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab keine zusätzliche 12V Quelle angeschlossen.


----------



## mallkuss (30. Januar 2014)

Also laut diesem Bild hast du den Stecker neben dem ATX stecker, der normalerweise für 12V P4 oder wie das heisst gedacht ist mit dran. Laut user manual ist das J1 und der ATX stecker ist JPW1. Und zB auf Seite 13 steht (*Do not use the 4-pin DC power @J1 when the 24-pin ATX Power @JPW1 is connected to the power supply. Do not plug in both J1 and JPW1 at the same time). Scheint aber trotzdem zu funzen?


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2014)

Danke, guter Einwand, in meiner beiliegenden Schnellstartanleitung war das nicht so dargestellt.
Ich hab den Stecker jetzt mal rausgenommen.

Ich könnt mir vorstellen das es gefährlich werden kann wenn man 12V von zwei verschiedenen Quellen einspeist.
Von einem gemeinsamen Netzteil war es wohl egal?
Der P4-Stecker hat ohne Kraftaufwand oder sonstiges Gefummel problemlos reingepasst.


----------



## mallkuss (31. Januar 2014)

verdammt, haben will


----------



## mallkuss (31. Januar 2014)

C2750, RAM und ne WD RED sind bestellt


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2014)

Bist du schon dahintergekommen mit welchen Kabeln/Steckern man die 12V über den alternativen Eingang einspeist?
Das dürfte die Effizienz nochmal um ein paar W steigern.


----------



## mallkuss (31. Januar 2014)

das hab ich vor zu machen ja! Gerade noch ein netzteil 12v 5A bestellt. Denke die Pinbelegung stimmt mit nem normalen Netzteil überein, sonst hätte es ja sofort geknallt also du es gleichzeit abgesteckt hattest. Ich hab mir von nem defekten Netzteil den passenden Stecker abgeschnitten und werde das mal probieren. Will noch ne 80GB Notebookplatte fürs System und ne 3 TB WD für die Daten rein hängen. Power hol ich mir wahrscheinlich von dem Molex Stromstecker auf der Platine. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## mallkuss (3. Februar 2014)

Netzteil 12V 5A ist da, voll edel verpackt  aber das board ist nicht lieferbar obwohl im shop steht vorrätig.  Gaaaanz toll!


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auf mein Board gut 2 Wochen gewartet, stand auch mit 2-3 Tage lieferbar.


----------



## mallkuss (3. Februar 2014)

ui, ok! is ja doof... wo hattest du bestellt?


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2014)

Ditech


----------



## mallkuss (3. Februar 2014)

Ui ich auch...


----------



## shadie (4. Februar 2014)

Also die Leistung für den Verbrauch von dem DIng ist echt pervers.

Habe jetzt nen Minecraftserver, TS3 Server, FTP Server, Owncloud / abend´s zocken da 7 Leute drauf und sind auch im TS da eumelt der bei 25% rum, der E-350 war schon nur mit dem Minecraftserver bei 80-90%.
Wenn nur ich drauf bin sinds 14%, das ganze bei 31W (wegen der stromfressenden 750GB Platte die noch getauscht werden muss

Bzgl. der Kühlung, ich habe ja die Asrock Variante, habe das ganze in nem Fractal define mini und in der Front 2 800rpm NB Eloop und im Deckel 2, unhörbar und er wird mit Cinebench max 52° warm.

Leider hat die Asrockverion nur den 24-Pin Anschluss.

Braucht deiner auch "relativ" lang bis er zum BIOS Screen kommt?
Bei mri dauert das ca. 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Abductee (4. Februar 2014)

Jop, das ist aber normal bei den Serverboards, hatte mein altes G34-System auch.
Mein Supermicro braucht sicherlich 20sec bis er zum Post kommt.
Ich glaub da wird neben den ganzen Initialisieren auch noch div. Selbsttests durchgeführt.


----------



## shadie (4. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruihgt.

Finde es echt cool dass man mit nem relativ großen Gehäuse das Teil Semipassiv kühlen kann.
Ich muss auch noch mal das Handbuch rauskramen, bei mir gibt es da einen Knopf den man hinten an dem Panel drücken kann, da muss ich noch rausfinden was das bewirkt.


----------



## mallkuss (6. Februar 2014)

ich hab übrigens immer noch nix von meinem Board gehört  Ram und Netzteil und Platte sind inzwischen da, aber eben das Board nicht... dooof!


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2014)

Habe glaube ich doch aufs falche Pferd gesetzt.

Du bekommst die Kiste nicht mit ESXI 5.0 5.1 5.5 zum laufen.
Erst waren keine Lantreiber vorhanden, OK Intel Lankarte gekauft, jetzt scheiterts an den Sata-Controllern für die es keine Treiber bei ESXI gibt.
Es werden keine HDD´s gefunden, auf der Asrock seite steht unter Supportet OS ESXI 5.1, direkt hinten dran aber auch noch, dass es keine Treiber für die Controller gibt -.-

Echt Schade.


----------



## mallkuss (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gestern von der Diensreise heimgekommen und mein C2750 war da  unter Linux mault er rum dass er keinen Graka Treiber hätte und das ganze läuft recht zäh auf der CPU. @abductee: hast du da ne grafische Oberfläche am laufen oder machst du eh alles über ssh? wenn ja wie hast du da nen treiber eingebunden? das Paket vom Hersteller des AST2400 bietet ja nen ganzen Sack voll


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2014)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den neuen Celerons? Hab da bei Geizhals ein Board gefunden, dessen Chip auf der selben Architektur basiert wie die C2x50, 4*2,0GHz mit Boost auf 2,4GHz bietet, und dabei nur 10W TDP hat. Kostet aber, im Gegensatz zu dem 2550, knappe 80-90€, so weit ich mich erinner... 2550 und 2750 sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, zu teuer...


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

Stromspartechnisch spitze.
Leistungsmäßig liegt er gegenüber dem alten Celeron zurück.



mallkuss schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern von der Diensreise heimgekommen und mein C2750 war da   unter Linux mault er rum dass er keinen Graka Treiber hätte und das  ganze läuft recht zäh auf der CPU. @abductee: hast du da ne grafische  Oberfläche am laufen oder machst du eh alles über ssh? wenn ja wie hast  du da nen treiber eingebunden? das Paket vom Hersteller des AST2400  bietet ja nen ganzen Sack voll



Ich hab keinen Treiber installiert, bei mir läuft Mint out of the Box.


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

(doppelpost)


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke! Warum sind die denn langsamer geworden als ihre Vorgänger? :o 

Könnt ihr mir zufällig sagen, was ich für einen Minecraft-Server (5-10 Spieler zeitgleich maximal) so an Rechenkapazität einplanen muss?
Eventuell landet da irgendwann mal eine kleine Homepage drauf, nix großartiges. Paar Fotos, etwas Text. Vergleichbar mit meinem aktuellen jimdo (-.-) Blog (siehe Signatur).

Würde da die celeron noch (mit einigen Reserven, ich gehe ungern ans Limit) reichen, oder müsste da was stärkeres her?

Da der Server dann 24/7 laufen soll, ist Energieeffizienz sehr wichtig. Ich werde vermutlich das aktuelle Debian verwenden.


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

Warum sind die Atoms um den Faktor 4-6 schneller geworden als der Vorgänger  ?
Das ist die neue Silermont Architektur, der alte Celeron basiert ja auf Ivy/Haswell.

Leistung hat der aber für solche Aufgaben trotzdem genug.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2014)

Ah, der Alte Celeron war Desktoparchitekuturbasiert? Okay, das macht Sinn.
Ich dachte, der wäre immer schon auf der selben Architektur basierend gewesen, wie die Atoms.

Mit "solche Aufgaben" meinst du auch meinen Bereich? Minecraft schluckt doch etliches an Reessourcen, die 2GHz C2D meines Macbooks (T7200) kommt da schon ordentlich ins Schwitzen, mit dem Server...


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hab erst kürzlich hier was von einem (Ivy) Celeron-Homeserver gelesen der hatte mit Minecraft und Teamspeak noch reichlich Leistungsreserven.

Trotz 200MHz weniger Takt ist so ein Ivy-Celeron stärker als dein T7200:
Intel Core2 Duo T7200 vs Celeron 1037U
http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-c1037un-a1026090.htmlhttp://geizhals.at/gigabyte-ga-c1037un-a1026090.html


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2014)

Der Ivy-Celeron hat immer noch eine gute TDP... Gibts die auch als SoCs, fix verlötet, auf kleinen Boards?
Und gibts die auch als Haswells, weißt du das zufällig? Sonst kann ichs mir zur Not auch ergoogeln, aber falls es zufällig jemand weiß...

Die kleinen Celerons in der Atom-Architektur (Namen schon wieder vergessen) werden dann leistungsmäßig aber unter meiner T7200 liegen, nehme ich an? Da tendiere ich, trotz der höheren TDP, wieder eher zu den Ivy/Haswells.


----------



## Abductee (28. Februar 2014)

Als SOC gibts den leistungsstarken Celeron nicht.

Fix verlötet mit Kühlkörper würd ich dir den Kandidaten empfehlen:
Gigabyte GA-C1037UN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder http://geizhals.at/de/biostar-nm70i-1037u-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a1034350.html


----------



## mallkuss (5. April 2014)

Ich hab übrigens gerade probiert im BIOS ECC zu deaktivieren und zu dem einen ECC Modul ein normales dazuzustecken wegen dual channel. Funzt aber nicht, bleibt im BIOS mit ERROR19 hängen 
Also weiterhin single channel oder zweiten Baustein kaufen


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2014)

Nach nicht ganz 8 Monaten ein Zwischenfazit.

Der Kleine läuft wie am ersten Tag wie ein Uhrwerk und ich bin speziell mit dem IPMI extrem zufrieden 
Heute gabs eine kleine Reinigungsaktion und eine zweite HDD.

Der Arme muss leider hinter der Tür am Boden stehen, so bekommt der ziehmlich viel Staub zu schlucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. September 2014)

Da hat der Staubfilter nicht all zu viel genutzt 
Freue mich auch schon auf IPMI 

Hast du jetzt den 4Pin entfernt?

Neuen Router?


----------



## Abductee (6. September 2014)

Den ASUS RT-N66U hab ich schon länger. 
Die Fritzbox vom Provider hat mit aktiviertem Wlan massive Temperaturprobleme.
Fungiert jetzt als reines Modem.

Ich glaub es kommt durch die gelochte Seite zu viel Luft nach innen, beim nächsten Mal werd ich die Wände verschließen.
Der vordere Lüfter dackelt mit ~500rpm durch die Gegend, viel Luft wird da nicht umgewälzt.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2015)

Am Wochenende wird das Gehäuse gewechselt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteile:
2x Wechselrahmen 3,5"
Doppelter Staubfilter vorne
Genügend Platz für vernünftiges Kabelmanagment
Wechsel CPU-Lüfter von 92 auf 120mm
Wechsel Gehäuse-Lüfter 120 auf 140mm
Genug Platz ohne beim Entstauben viel zerlegen zu müssen.
+1x USB 3.0
Netzteil bekommt einen Staubfilter.

Nachteile:
Doppelt so groß

Grundsätzlich ist das Coolermaster ein super Gehäuse, der (nachgerüstete) Staubfilter in der Front ist aber zu wenig und die Seitenteile sind mir zu perforiert.
Für das Entstauben muss auch immer die vordere Blende ausgeklippst werden und der Staubfilter muss für die Reinigung mit dem Schraubendreher demontiert werden.
Im Inneren ist das Staubwischen auch äußerst mühselig weil alles so dicht aneinenaderliegt.
Beim Zalman können die Seiten und der Deckel sehr einfach verschlossen werden und die zwei Hotswaps sind einfach klasse.
Die sehr steifen originalen SATA-Kabel werden gegen andere gewechselt. Damit sollte auch ein optisch halbwegs gutes Kabelmanagment möglich sein.


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2015)

Fast fertig.
Morgen wird noch ein PWM-Kabel ohne Tachosignal gelötet und mal schaun was sich an Kabeln noch zusammenlegen lässt.
Staubfilter wird vermutlich ein 140er Demciflex bestellt, außer mir fällt noch eine andere Filterlösung ein.
Den Heckfilter werd ich weg lassen, eventuell kommt da auch noch ein Staubfilter dran um zu sehen ob der vertikale Lüfter eh keinen Staub von außen reinzieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (8. August 2015)

Umzug abgeschlossen.
Frontlüfter gurgelt PWM-geregelt bei 300-400rpm vor sich hin, CPU/Mainboardkühler bei fixen 1000rpm.
Seiten- und Deckelgitter sind verschlossen, bei der hinteren Lüfteröffnung sitzt ein Staubfilter.
Die nächsten Wochen werd ich mal schaun auf welcher Seite vom Staubfilter sich Staub angesammelt hat.
Falls er außen staubig ist, wird die Öffnung auch verschlossen und die PCI-Blenden entfernt. 
Wenn sich Staub innen angesetzt hat, bleibt der Filter und die PCI-Blenden werden gegen geschlossene gewechselt.

Das NAS verfügt jetzt über zwei Hot-Swap 3,5" Einschübe, wobei der obere einen Adapter für 2,5" beherbergt.
Der 92er Enermax T.B.Silence hat jetzt zum Schluss leichte Rattergeräusche von sich gegeben. 
Deswegen auch der Wechsel auf den größeren Noctua. Der vordere 120er T.B.Silence war so leise wie am ersten Tag.

Kabel sind so weit vorbereitet noch zwei weitere interne HDD`s aufzunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. August 2015)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## Hackintoshi (8. August 2015)

Geiles teil.
Die bisher für mich beste lösung für einen sehr kompakten server / nas habe ich vor einiger zeit bei sysprofile gesehen.
Das gehäuse habe ich  leider bisher nur bei ebay gesehen.
Dein setup ist allerdings auch gelungen.


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

Nochmal kleines Update zwecks Geräuschreduktion.
Vor dem hinteren 120er kam eine Plexi-Platte mit Abstandshalter um das Lüfter- und Festplattengeräusch weiter zu reduzieren.
Die PCI-Blenden wurden gegen Verschlossene getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

